# RCI - Last Call $99 sale



## Redterpos3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has an idea of how often RCI has these Last Call $99 sales??


----------



## chriskre (Oct 18, 2009)

I've never seen a $99 sale with RCI.  I've seen cheap sales with II for about $123 that I've been able to get but yet to see it with RCI.  When did you see this last?


----------



## Redterpos3 (Oct 18, 2009)

On Oct 15th I received an email saying that this, $99 extra vacations getaway at select resorts is coming soon.  I am instructed to check my email on 10/21/2009 for details.  

I'm wondering how far out these may be for, I suppose I will know in a few days, I'm guessing that it will be within that 45 day window, maybe much sooner to unload a bunch in November???  Just wondering if this has occurred before because that could affect things if I plan on vacationing in November, maybe I'll just wait for this deal in the future.


----------



## ajdon (Oct 18, 2009)

I got the same e-mail.  About two months ago, I got one for $199 as long as weeks were booked by 9/20 (I think).  I was able to send a family member to Vistana for a week 10/3 - 10/10 for a grand total of $285 (because of guest cert) in a 2/2 and it didn't cost me an exchange.  I'll look at the $99 one and see if I can use it....


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 19, 2009)

the last $99 sale I remember was in 1991.


----------



## krj9999 (Oct 19, 2009)

There is an announcement on the RCI home page about the $99 sale coming on 10/21.


----------



## Kozman (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the last $99 sales ended when Cendant took over RCI in about 2001.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Oct 20, 2009)

so it sounds like this is something new, or at least resurrected?


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 21, 2009)

*RCI $99.. sale*

OK here it is 10/21/2009  I checked my e-mail and I was sent an e-mail stating I can get a weeks stay for just $35.00 per night.  WHAT HAPPENED TO THE $99.  PER WEEK.  There is a promotion code 6897 but I can't find a place to put the code once I find a place.  Also how do you know that it will qualify for the promotion.  I am so confused Please help this is just a one day sale and I wanted to really take a look.  PM me if you find the answer to these questions.


----------



## davhu1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Did not get the email annoucing the special but its on the RCI website.  It's for All-inclusive resorts in Mexico for travel thru March.

$99 EXTRA VACATIONSSM GETAWAYS*
At Select All-Inclusive Resorts
For today only, enjoy $99 Extra VacationsSM getaways at select all-inclusive
resorts in Mexico. Treat your family to a 7 day all-inclusive vacation with
something extra for everyone! Get your fill of sumptuous dining, tropical
beverages and unparalled service. Remember to plan ahead – this offer 
is not just for last minute vacations. Call your RCI® Vacation Guide today!

Mention promo code #7232. Offer is good through October 21, 2009.
Travel must be complete by March 31, 2010.


----------



## generalras (Oct 21, 2009)

*99 rci*

The $99 rci sale and the $35 a night special are two different things. Read it carefully and call rci to use promo code if needed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## generalras (Oct 21, 2009)

*The deal*

Ok here the scoop from rci and so disappointing. The $99 is for all inclusives only. U will pay $99 plus the all inclusive fee. That's the biggest disappointment in a sale I have ever experienced. The $35 a night is only for weeks booked for April 1st - June 12th.


----------



## bellesgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Talk about a stupid promo!  I wonder how many people put off booking an EV because they were waiting for "the sale".  I guess it is not just the IT department at RCI that is intellectually challenged.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 21, 2009)

bellesgirl said:


> Talk about a stupid promo!  I wonder how many people put off booking an EV because they were waiting for "the sale".  I guess it is not just the IT department at RCI that is intellectually challenged.



I certainly did  Passed up sweet deal figuring that in RCI I would have a fair number of places to select from that would be acceptable.

Now I have nothing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2009)

*Grab Those Sweet Deals While You Can.*




jlwquilter said:


> Passed up sweet deal figuring that in RCI I would have a fair number of places to select from that would be acceptable.
> 
> Now I have nothing.


Time is more precious than money. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SBK (Oct 21, 2009)

*What a Rip Off!*

I also waited until today to go for a good deal.  

I waited on hold for more than 10 minutes to complain about the promotion.  When I asked to speak to a supervisor to explain my concerns, I was transferred to a Spanish call center, then disconnected when I asked to be transferred back to an English call center.


----------



## wvanly (Oct 21, 2009)

What a deal!  $99 to book a way over priced all-inclusive that they probably can't give away.  Sorry to be negative, but I have been having so much trouble just getting their website to work and then they make you think you are getting a great deal to find out they are just pushing the all-inclusives again....reminds of the day when we used to get 1 for 1's.


----------



## geekette (Oct 21, 2009)

If the resorts are not discounting the AI fee, they are as much to blame.

Has anyone asked what the fee is?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2009)

geekette said:


> If the resorts are not discounting the AI fee, they are as much to blame.
> 
> Has anyone asked what the fee is?



AI fees change with the resort.  I've seem them as high as $200 per day - per person!  Never, ever found an AI deal at RCI I felt was worth the added expense.  My main beef about that:  If you eat out at a restaurant in town, you just lost the AI money paid to the resort to eat there that day.  So your meal in town is now waaay more expensive.  Unless you're in a captive situation, AI never made sense to me.

As to this "sale":  When I saw All-Inclusive, I knew it was another way RCI wants to rip off the uninformed.  I didn't waste my time.

Sorry to those who passed up a better deal waiting for this one.  As my experience with RCI continues, I'm more pleased than ever that I'm not using them for my timeshare experiences anymore.  I'm using what I own, and trading less and less.  Makes better financial sense to me, and is a lot less stressful.

Dave


----------



## Stricky (Oct 21, 2009)

I just took a quick look at the Moon Palace resort: $1600 for the first person and around $675 for the second. So my wife and I could go for $2275 plus the now reduced $99 fee!  Yipee (said very sarcasticly)


----------



## geekette (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, there it is - full freight AI.  Sure, save a little cash on exchange fee/rental, not trade in your week, but get soaked by the resort.

I also have never considered AI because of the fees.  Plus, no way DH and I are staying in a studio, but to get a 1BR, some of them charge for all _potential_ occupants, so, max 4 means pay ridiculous AI fee for 2 phantoms not travelling with us.  that's just not going to happen.  

If the resorts themselves wanted us there badly enuf, they would also reduce their fees to get the bodies in.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh well, not exactly what I was thinking it would be, too bad!!


----------



## AKE (Oct 21, 2009)

Its for all-inclusive timeshares (and looks like in Mexico only)... in my opinion, not worth what you have to pay for the 'inclusive' portion.


----------

